# PROFIBUS:Frage zu Spannung zwischen Leitung A und B



## herzn (5 April 2007)

Hallo!
Ich möchte mir den PROFIBUS-Datenstrom gerne auf nem Oszi anschauen. Die Datenübertragung zwischen Master (Softing PROFIboard (PCI) PB-IF-1MS) uns Slave (Softing PROFIboard (PCI) PB-IF-1S) funktioniert. Um mir die Spannung angucken zu können, hab ich zum einen zwischen Leitung A (Pin 8 )  und dem Schirm als Masse gemessen und bekomme einen Pegel von gut 5V. Dann hab ich zwischen Leitung B (Pin 3) und dem Schirm gemessen und bekomme 0V. Wenn ich direkt zwischen Leitung A und B messe, bekomme ich ebenfalls gute 5V. Und das alles am Stecker auf der Slaveseite. Wenn ich das hier im Forum richtig mitbekommen hab, sollte man Leitung A und B messen, die subtrahieren und dann ca. 5V bekommen, richtig? 
Kann mir jemand erklären, warum das bei mir nicht so ist? Was mache ich falsch?
Vielen Dank schon mal und schöne Feiertage!

nicole


----------



## MSB (5 April 2007)

Hier dürftest du einiges prinzipielles finden:
http://www.feldbusse.de/Profibus/Profibus_Fehlersuche.HTM

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## centipede (7 April 2007)

Hi,
ich habe in einem älteren beitrag schonmal das geschrieben:


centipede schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> am besten legst du den einen Kanal auf A-B und den zweiten Kanal auf
> RTS-M5V (Triggersignal).
> ...



So solltest du auch beim ersten Messen vorgehen um eine vernünftige Aussage treffen zu können.
Ausserdem solltest nicht gegen den Schirm messen, sondern immer gegen die interne Masse des Teilnehmers die auf den Busstecker geführt sein muss.

Gruß Centi


----------

